# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Jackal, unmanned ground vehicle, Clearpath Robotics Inc., Kitchener, Southern Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Clearpath Robotics Inc.

Home page - clearpathrobotics.com/jackal

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Jackal UGV!

Published on Jun 12, 2015




> Small, fast, rugged, and weatherproof this unmanned vehicle was designed the Army Research Lab and includes a built-in GPS and fully integrated system.

----------


## Airicist

Jackal UGV Research Robot

Published on Jun 17, 2016




> Jackal is a small, fast and rugged field robotics research and development platform.

----------


## Airicist

Jackal UGV unboxing & getting started

Published on Feb 22, 2019




> Unboxing and getting started with a Jackal UGV mobile robot with Dave Niewinski, Software Engineer at Clearpath Robotics.

----------

